# برنامج  لما الجهاز يفتح  يقول؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



## noraa (18 مايو 2008)

برنامج جديد خلى جهاز  ازل ما بيدا يقول  بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس الالة الواحد  امين  . 
بصوت قداسة البابا  شنودة وبجد  عن تجربة 

منقووووووووووووووووووووول
اجعل الويندوز يبدأ بــ ( بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس )

احبائى .. هديتى لكم اليوم ملف صغير ( 562 kb ) يجعل الويندوز يبدأ بـ

( باسم الاب والابن والروح القدس)
بصوت قداسة البابا

قم بتحميله .. ثم خذ منه copy .. ثم ادخل على ملف الويندوز ( windows ) 
تجد بداخله ملف اسمه ( media ) .. أفتحه .. وبداخله اعمل كليك يمين ثم paste .. 
تظهر لك رسالة .. اضغط ( yes ) .
اغلق كل النوافز ..واعمل restart .. بعدها يبدا الويندوز بالبسملة بصوت قداسة البابا



http://www.4shared. com/file/ 27958008/ f2f8c5e3/ Wind ows_XP_Startup. html


----------



## s_h (19 مايو 2008)

*رد على: برنامج  لما الجهاز يفتح  يقول؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*شكرا يا جميل على البرنامج الرائع 
و فى انتظار المزيد ملحوظة ( الرابط خطاء برجاء تصحيحية )
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## The_Hero (19 مايو 2008)

الف الف الف شكر يا حبوبه ميرسى خالص بجد
بس معلش اسمحيلى احط الرابط مظبوط بعد اذنك طبعاً 
http://www.4shared.com/file/27958008/f2f8c5e3/Windows_XP_Startup.html
و برده ميرسى هههه
30:30:30:30:


----------



## noraa (19 مايو 2008)

*رد على: برنامج  لما الجهاز يفتح  يقول؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



s_h قال:


> *شكرا يا جميل على البرنامج الرائع
> و فى انتظار المزيد ملحوظة ( الرابط خطاء برجاء تصحيحية )
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​*




مرسى ليك  ياقمر والله انا  قولت  انت اكيد  قمت بعملية انتحارية  اصلك مش باين فى المنتدى عموما  سيادتك الرابطة بقيت موجودة


----------



## noraa (19 مايو 2008)

*رد على: رد: برنامج  لما الجهاز يفتح  يقول؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



The_Hero قال:


> الف الف الف شكر يا حبوبه ميرسى خالص بجد
> بس معلش اسمحيلى احط الرابط مظبوط بعد اذنك طبعاً
> http://www.4shared.com/file/27958008/f2f8c5e3/Windows_XP_Startup.html
> و برده ميرسى هههه
> 30:30:30:30:



والله  بجد مرسى ليك  ولتعاونك  ربنا  بفيديك  وتساعدنا دايما


----------



## mero_engel (20 مايو 2008)

*رد على: برنامج  لما الجهاز يفتح  يقول؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*ميرسي علي البرنامج يا نورا*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## s_h (20 مايو 2008)

*رد على: برنامج  لما الجهاز يفتح  يقول؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*شكرا يا جميل على اهتمامك بالرد بس الرابط الثانى مش شغال
شكرا على تعب محبتك​*


----------



## s_h (20 مايو 2008)

*رد على: برنامج  لما الجهاز يفتح  يقول؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*مرسى يا جميل خلاص اشتغل
و منتظر منك المزيد
سلام المسيح معكى​*


----------



## just member (23 مايو 2008)

*رد على: برنامج  لما الجهاز يفتح  يقول؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

ميرسى بجد روعة
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## يوحنا هانى (24 مايو 2008)

*بجد روعة البرنامج دة بس فين هو الويندوز ادخل علية منين​*


----------



## noraa (27 مايو 2008)

*رد على: برنامج  لما الجهاز يفتح  يقول؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

بص ي اخ هانى  غالبا  كل واحد بيق مسطب الوندوذ على  برتشن السى _c_  هتدخل  علية  ومن جواها  هتلاقى  ملف الوندوذ


----------



## يوحنا هانى (27 مايو 2008)

ميرسى كتيرررررررررررررررررر نورا


----------



## nashat2005 (24 نوفمبر 2008)

ميرسى بجد روعة
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## zama (28 نوفمبر 2008)

برنامج جميل 
شكرا ليك


----------



## BishoRagheb (2 ديسمبر 2008)

*شكرااااااااااااا​*


----------

